# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  [ مشـ غ ـوليييين ..!!~ مجهودي ..~!

## كبرياء

*الـسسسلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآإأته ..]~*
*فج ـريه حلوه علينآ وعليكم ..* 
*ومسآكم ربي بالجود والعود ..!~*
*مجموعة mms & sms*
*تصميمي ..~*
*وح ـشني هالقسسم مرره ..*
*فقلت أسوي شي عشـآنوو* 
*الـ نقل مسموح شرط ذكر المصدر ..~* 
*بنقدكم أرتقي ...~*
*دعـوآتكم ..!*
*وتقييمكم إأن إأعج ـبكم ..{~*  


*Brb ..]~!*

----------


## كبرياء

*هـآإأيـوو .. [* 
*كلمآت الـوسآئط من الشـآإعر الخطيير ..* 
*سـآإلم السيـآإر ..* 
*من ديوآنه الجديد ..}*


















































































*برب ...!!* 
*لآحد يرد .. [*

----------


## كبرياء

*وهـ ..{* 
*وبسس ..!*
*دعوآتكم ..* 
*كبريآإأء ..~*

----------


## أموله

روووع ـًٍَِه كبرياء

يعطيك ربي الف عافييه ~

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

روعة
وكلمة روعة قليلة 
ابدعتي خيتي 
اختيار موفق للكلمات 
وتصاميم ولا احلى 
موفقة خيتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآإء الورد ،*

*حركآإآت ال MMs >> هع*

*مره حلوين ،*

*تسلم الإيدين كبريآإء ع الطرح الروعه =) ..*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآآآفيه قمر ،*

*شنب الشاعر مشخره ,,*

*وترى حتى القسم اشتآإق لش ولإبدآإعش  ،*

*يعني كل يوم نورينآإ بهيك موضوع ..~*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم ..*

*سي يو*

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

كبرياأإء رووعه ماقدمتي

مسجـ "ـأإت اكثر من رائعه ياحووبني لقصايد هالشاعر 

,, يسلموووو ~

----------


## حلاالكون

وربي روعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــه
سلمت يمناك غاليتي
كبرياء دائمآ متميزه :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :kaseh:  :ongue:

----------


## روح منسيه

واااااااااااااااااااااو 

ابداع × ابداع 

مجهود رائع غلاتو 

ابهرني جدااا

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ....

كلمات اصطدمت بجدران قلبي......... فهزت مني الإحساس........

والتصاميم ماشاء الله إبداااع جناااااان ومتعوب عليهم من جد ....

الطرح بأكمله ...حمل أطراف الإحساس...وقلب المشاعر....


كبرياء....... لكِ وسام الابداع خذيه من بين كلماتي...... وختم المودة .....على جنبات متصفحكِ الرائع...

سلمتِ وسلمت فرشاتكِ وفكركِ الراقي...


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شاري الطيب



----------


## طيف المشاعر

روعه 

يعطيك العافيه 

دمت بود

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآإأحـب ..}*
*لكل من مر من هنآ [ وردهـ ] ..* 
*ثـآنكس لـجود عطـآئكم ..* 
*لآتحرموني توآصلكم ...*
*كبريآء ..~*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## كبرياء

> روووع ـًٍَِه كبرياء
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافييه ~



 
الأروع توآجدكـ إأمول ..~
حيأآإكـ ..{~

----------


## كبرياء

> روعة
> وكلمة روعة قليلة 
> ابدعتي خيتي 
> اختيار موفق للكلمات 
> وتصاميم ولا احلى 
> موفقة خيتي



 
الأروع توآجدكـ ..  :embarrest: 
حيـآإأك نوآره  .. 
مـآننحرم منكـ ..}

----------


## كبرياء

> *مسآإء الورد ،* 
> *حركآإآت ال mms >> هع* 
> *مره حلوين ،* 
> *تسلم الإيدين كبريآإء ع الطرح الروعه =) ..* 
> *ربي يعطيش آلف عآآآفيه قمر ،* 
> *شنب الشاعر مشخره ,,* 
> *وترى حتى القسم اشتآإق لش ولإبدآإعش  ،* 
> *يعني كل يوم نورينآإ بهيك موضوع ..~* 
> *لآخلآ ولآعدم ..* 
> ...



 
هههههههههه أي والله صحيح كأنه يحيى << كف
يسـلموو ملأأمحو على التوآصل الشرير ..!
مآننحرم منكـ .. 
سي يوو ..!

----------


## كبرياء

> كبرياأإء رووعه ماقدمتي
> 
> مسجـ "ـأإت اكثر من رائعه ياحووبني لقصايد هالشاعر 
> 
> ,, يسلموووو ~



 
يـآإأهلآ والله فيييكـ .. 
حيإأك يهالشريره {  :noworry:

----------


## كبرياء

> وربي روعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــه
> سلمت يمناك غاليتي
> كبرياء دائمآ متميزه



 
الأروع توآجدكـ ..}
حيـآإأكـ حلآ ..!
مـآننحرم جود عطـآئكـ ..]

----------


## كبرياء

> واااااااااااااااااااااو 
> 
> ابداع × ابداع  
> مجهود رائع غلاتو  
> ابهرني جدااا



 
يـآهلآ والله ..{
يسـلموو ع التوآصل الحلوو روح .. 
مآننحرم ..!

----------


## كبرياء

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ....
> 
> كلمات اصطدمت بجدران قلبي......... فهزت مني الإحساس........ 
> والتصاميم ماشاء الله إبداااع جناااااان ومتعوب عليهم من جد .... 
> الطرح بأكمله ...حمل أطراف الإحساس...وقلب المشاعر.... 
> 
> كبرياء....... لكِ وسام الابداع خذيه من بين كلماتي...... وختم المودة .....على جنبات متصفحكِ الرائع... 
> سلمتِ وسلمت فرشاتكِ وفكركِ الراقي... 
> 
> ...



 
 :embarrest:  هلآ وغلآ دموعهـ .. 
توآجدكـ نور متصفحي دومـآ .. 
فلآتحرميني منهـ ..

----------


## كبرياء

> 



 

ثـآنكس ع الطلهـ الحلوو إأخوي ..][
لآعدمـ ..!

----------


## كبرياء

> روعه 
> 
> يعطيك العافيه 
> 
> دمت بود



 
ربي يعـآفيكـ ..]
حيأإأكـ ..!

----------


## كبرياء

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه ..
> 
> بارك الله فيك ..
> 
> كل المودة



 
وعليكم السسلآم والرحمهـ ..{
حيـآإأكـ إإإأخوي .. 
مآننحرم ..!

----------


## Sweet Magic

يعطيك العافية كبرياء على الوسائط الرائعة 
وننتظر جديد طرحك 
دمتي بود

----------


## كبرياء

> يعطيك العافية كبرياء على الوسائط الرائعة 
> 
> وننتظر جديد طرحك 
> دمتي بود



 
يـآهلآ والله ..]
حيـإأكـ سويت .. 
من ذوقكـ..!

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

وااااو مره روعه كبريااء 

يعطيك ربي ألف عافية على هالذوق ما أحلاه 

تحياتي لك

----------


## كبرياء

> وااااو مره روعه كبريااء 
> 
> يعطيك ربي ألف عافية على هالذوق ما أحلاه 
> 
> تحياتي لك



 
يـآهلآ وغلآ ..]
حلت دنيـآإأكـ .. 
مـآننحرم من توآجدكـ ..!
سي يوو ..~

----------

